

Predicting the Next Bubble - jyellin
http://blogs.bnet.com/intercom/?p=2969&tag=homeCar

======
jyellin
We live in a country that has been inflicted with events coined as crises from
the birth of time. Some of these ‘catastrophes’ include various financial
crises, the technology bust, Cuban Missile Crisis, flu epidemics, wars,
healthcare crisis, global warming, pollution, terrorism, and unfortunately,
the list does not come to an end. But with all of this being said, the one
crisis that happens to be the root to all of these epidemics in our nation’s
history is the identity crisis that almost everyone faces at some point in
time. This crisis has the ability to plague our existence and put an end to
our personal well-being. Theorist Erik Erikson created this term and believes
that this is one of the most important conflicts people face in development.
This type of crisis actually commences during our youth as we are forced to
conform to the standards set by our surrounding environment. This uncertainty
becomes ingrained in who we are, and situates itself in all of us, as we
evolve in the world. We battle identity issues when it comes to our physical
image, career, relationships, spirituality, emotions, finances, and many other
areas as well. As we continue to conform, we begin spiralling out of control,
which results in a lack of self worth, an inability to express ourselves, and
the underlying concern that we cannot be, do, and have the life of our dreams
simply because we are unsure of what that looks like.

~~~
jyellin
In addition, I believe that the next bubble will be the Contribution Bubble,
because the events of the past year were humbling for the world and I firmly
believe that people will begin giving for the sake of giving!

